# Keine Verbindung via VPN



## Luda (15. März 2004)

Hallo, Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ist stand:

Router der auch eine Verbindung zu Dyndns herstellt, ip forwarding aktiviert, dsl konfiguriert(funktioniert auch).
Windows 2K Advanced Server
Routing und Ras konfiguriert.
ping auf mysite.dyndns.org funktioniert.
Benutzer für ras und routing freigeschaltet.


Ablauf:
Auf meinem Notebook(2kProf) verbindung mit dem Internet aufbauen.
> Virtuelle verbindung erstellung und verbinden->
Ergebnis:
Getrennt - Fehler 721 Remotecomputer anwortet nicht.

Wenn ich die verbindung zu meinem Server herstelle 
und dann auf meinem Server netstat ausführe,
bekomme ich auch angezeigt:
pptp hergestellt.
Also funktioniert doch die Verbindung.
Wenn ich die Verbindung vom client trenne, steht auch bei netstat nichts mehr davon.

Kann das auch am Router hängen?
ich habe einen edimax router.
Wenn ich das ganze local im netzt mache funktioniert alles wie es soll.
Ich verzweifle bald
Bitte um Hilfe oder eine anleitung für advanced server

mfg
Luda


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Hi hast du alle benötigten Ports vom Router zum Rechner geleitet

Schau mal nach ob dein ROuter vielleicht VPN Pass through kann?


----------



## Luda (16. März 2004)

ja er kann das und ist auch freigeschaltet.

ich habe einen Edimax Router mit 4 ports.
Ich habe festgeltellt, dass es nur am Router liegen kann.
Ich habe  ip forwarding aktiviert, zu dem Rechner auf den ich zugreifen möchte.
zum test habe ich die ports 1000 bis 5000 freigeschaltet.
ping funktioniert.
Wenn ich das ganze ohne Router mache, dann klappt es auch ohne Probleme.

Ich kann beim router noch einen Virtual Server einstellen.
liegt es daran?
mfg


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Leite Port 1723 und 47 zu deinem Server am besten für ein und ausgehenden verkehr.
Auserdem solltest du auf jeden fall schauen ob es ein Firmware update für deinen Router gibt. Wenn du mir vielleicht noch die Bezeichnung deines ROuters gibst kann ich mir ein besseres BIld machen


----------



## Luda (16. März 2004)

Die Firmware habe ich gestern aktualisiert.

Bezeichnung meines Routers: 
Edimax 6104k

Habe jetzt auch den port 47 freigeschaltet.
Bleibt aber immer noch an der Stelle hängen:

Benutzername und Kennwort werden verifiziert
irgendwann bekomme ich dann ein Time out


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem da waren die Sicherheitseinstellungen falsch überprüf mal bei deinem Client in den Eigenschaften der VPN Verbindung Sicherheit ->Erweitert dass er auch unverschlüsselte Verbindungen akzeptiert und das gleiche auch beim Server dass er unverschlüsselte Verbindungen akzeptiert zum testen. Ich schau jetzt mal kurz wegen dem ROuter was der kann - Was für einen DNS Server IP usw. hast du bei deinem Client eingestellt


----------



## Luda (16. März 2004)

das müsste eigentlich alles Stimmen,

weil wenn ich ja die Verbindung manuell mache, also nicht über den Router, dann klappt es ja.Oder!?


mfg
Luda


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Zu deiner frage wegen Virtual Server hier musst du bei deinem Router eingeben:
Private IP: IP deines VPN Servers
Private und Public Port: 1723
Type: BOth
Comment: Beschreibung
und das gleiche mit Port 47

Danach würde ich deinen VPN Server zu testzwecken in die DMZ deines Routers eintragen Funktion ist unter Firewall.

So hatte ich das zumindest bei meinem DI804H da hat es geklappt.

achso wenn du L2PT  willst brauchst du glaub ich Port 1701


----------



## Luda (16. März 2004)

Es ist zum Schreien,

also, so klappt das auch nicht!
Unter Port-Forwarding habe ich die ip vom Server sowie die Ports 47 und 1723 , Typ BOTH eingestellt und IP - Forwarding Aktiviert.

Virtual Server habe ich Aktiviert
und die ip vom Server sowie die Ports Private und Public auf 1723 bzw. 47 eingestellt.

1. Versuch mit Firewall und DNZ
2. Versuch Firewall deaktiviert.

leider klappt es aber immer noch nicht!


----------



## Netuser (17. März 2004)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und kriege es auch nicht gelöst.
Netzwerk zu Hause und im Laden.
Kann mich nicht auf meinen Server zu Hause einwählen.
Der Edimax hat PPTP Paththrough von daher muß es gehen, aber mein XP-Server weiß ja nicht das er eine Verbindung eingehen soll weil ich in den Einstellungen für die eingehende Verbindung kein Gerät anwählen kann.
Weiß jemand da auch einen Rat oder gibt es andere Progs mit denen ich das machen kann ?


----------

